# 1918 Columbia renovation



## ChadC (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi all,
this will be my "journal"  documenting the renovation of the Columbia currently in my care. I purchased her last year kinda by accident while purchasing a WW1 Raleigh, and returned to the USA after a lengthy trip to Europe! I'm trying to be as accurate as possible, and hopefully do justice to this bicycle and make sure the gods are pleased with my efforts! Lol...

Here's how she looked up till a few weeks ago...






I'd also like this thread to serve as a little tribute to my late wife Glenna, who passed away 21/01/19 at the age of 45 after a 5 year battle against breast cancer. We were together nearly 25 years, and she always rolled her eyes at the latest project, and I'm sure this one is no different, lol. I'd like to think it was her who kicked me in the a$$ to get moving on this project...

Make the most of this worrisome and dangerous time with your family and loved ones, time is too fleeting and can, and will change in the blink of an eye.

Lots more to come...

Chad


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 21, 2020)

What a nice tribute to your wife.


----------



## blackcat (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello Chad;
I join @fordsnake on these words and i look forward to the continuation of this new adventure my friend 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Mar 21, 2020)

Linking my WTB for parts...









						For 1918 Columbia military | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Found Star Toe Clips!! Thanks CABE!   Hi, Looking for the last parts for my 1918 Columbia Military model re-restorstion...long shots on tough parts, but the CABE has come through before!  Troxel model F saddle, prefer no leather or a restoration, seat will be restored and used!!  Fenders! Have 1...




					thecabe.com


----------



## ChadC (Mar 21, 2020)

Great article @fordsnake. Anybody ever see a scrap of the web straps? I'm not knowledgeable on WW1 field gear at all.


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2020)

Nice work on the bike! Very sorry to hear about your wife.


----------



## ChadC (Mar 21, 2020)

Tires...I know less about tires than these bikes. What the heck are they?


----------



## ChadC (Mar 22, 2020)

I have been told by the Nickel plater all the parts are done and will be headed home this coming week. Lockdown fun continues!


----------



## ChadC (Mar 22, 2020)

A couple weeks ago...I've taken some liberties, like the fenders, will either be replaced with correct types or I'll cut these...don't really want to do that tho. That original seat is now in the spares bin.








.


----------



## ChadC (Mar 22, 2020)

Back of the badge detail...





Because it's back in it's spot now...


----------



## ChadC (Mar 22, 2020)

"Bodywork" done. Most of the hard work was already done for me and the frame needed minimal work...all cosmetic. I just used automotive primer I had laying around...and painted with the Aervoe 34087. It was hard for me to tell online, but definitely looks great and as stated, lots more brown and yellow in the Aervoe as compared to others such as Gillespie or Rapco 34087.


----------



## blackcat (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello Chad;
You found very beautiful parts, at this rate, you will have finished well before our 3 COLUMBIA 1917-18 
Attention, i noticed that you have a friend of mine watching you 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Mar 22, 2020)

Gotta keep on riding that motivation wave!!


----------



## ChadC (Mar 22, 2020)

Rat trap disassembly....I was kinda worried about screwing these up taking them apart, but it was ok....a bunch of detail pictures...hopefully these will help someone along the way.





only damage from the pliers....













Careful here! BOTH ENDS! Some tried to run, but I found them.


----------



## ChadC (Mar 22, 2020)

Feel free to add any related info and pictures please!


----------



## ChadC (Mar 22, 2020)

This was probably one of the harder decisions I had to make. I wanted period patriotic type of bell...because why not? It was plated....and I will restore the base and then re-enamel the details. The only thing that got me ok with that decision was that it would look out of place on the bright shiny new bike. I think the bell will be happy in it's new home.


----------



## ChadC (Mar 22, 2020)

Serial shot....the numbers got hit a lot harder that the J, enough to dent it in!


----------



## blackcat (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello;
Mine is the same.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Mar 22, 2020)

This is my first attempt at restoring a bicycle...everything else has been larger. This is more fun because they fit in the house and I don't hurt for 2 days after working on them. I guess I get excited over little things. 

Stay safe...wash your hands.

Some random stuff...

the old colors...








And using @Bozman  plans, painters dropcloth and a can of flex seal....Phil Swift would be proud.












Fingers all intact...





More cuts needed...













I didn't get a pic, but I sprayed a final coat using the last of the can. I even made the rubberized canvas authentic by overspraying the gravel and dirt in! Cool thing, after the flap totally cured, it retained the shape of the fender perfectly!


----------



## TonyD (Mar 22, 2020)

That’s beautiful. I get it. I work on machines bigger than my house. Huge bridge mills and automation systems. I enjoy the detail of something I can lift without a crane. 
Great job, keep your pictures coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadC (Mar 26, 2020)

Really hoping a box of shiny new parts show up today....


----------



## ChadC (Mar 26, 2020)

Nope. No joy today! But I coincidentally got a shipping notice from UPS that the parts were just picked up and will be here tomorrow. It would be a roughly 3 hour drive to go pick them up.

Stay tuned for something related but different...


----------



## TonyD (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m pretty excited to get mail anymore. Just hard to read or play with from 6 feet away. 
I can’t wait to see what you get..keep us all up to speed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD (Mar 26, 2020)

Y


----------



## ChadC (Mar 26, 2020)

Lol...Yeah...mail is the dangerous highlight of the day. Lol...open up boxes outside and dump everything. I always did that anyway...gross.


----------



## ChadC (Mar 26, 2020)

Got these out to polish and lube...my Elgin and Waltham collection. Period stuff


----------



## Mercian (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi Chad,

Nice, WW1 trench type watches. Hard to believe that the wristwatch is only just over 100 years old, and was a development of WW1.

I used to collect military watches, and obviously still have a interest. I have a couple of WW1, both Omega's, and an aircraft clock (basically a big pocket watch).

I have standard military Elgins and Walthams from WW2, Army, USAAF and USMC (no USN, never saw one). British (swiss made) watches from WW2, then postwar RAF watches, starting with the Omega 53, finishing with Seiko 7A28, 1980's RAF watch.

i then moved onto Space worn only, a 1967 Omega Speedmaster made in the same batch as Buzz Aldrin's watch, Russian Sturmanski, Chinese Seagull. then stopped, and became interested in other things. (-:

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## ChadC (Mar 27, 2020)

Lol...yes. I stopped at these 4, because it is too easy to get out of hand! I can't wear the blank face Waltham, because I'm left handed. They are amazing little delicate things that just work.


----------



## ChadC (Mar 27, 2020)

Killing more time waiting for the UPS guy to get here...cleaned and running!
From a time when things were made with care and attention to detail...

Oh the mystery...

















Amazing detail on this lady Waltham!


----------



## ChadC (Mar 27, 2020)

More little things done....bell base cleaned, painted and moving freely, rear hub parts degreased, bearings cleaned and repacked....


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 27, 2020)

I must say im not a fan of american bicycles but i enjoy this era 
and that wonderful collection of pocket wristwatches!


----------



## ChadC (Mar 27, 2020)

I guess UPS wasn't delivering today, here anyway....


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 27, 2020)

Don’t worry, it will come


----------



## ChadC (Mar 27, 2020)

hahaha...lol. Of course it will...there's bigger things in life! I could watch that movie right now.


----------



## ChadC (Mar 29, 2020)

Got the Neverout painted today...I'll let it dry overnight, then do some finish sanding and final coat tomorrow. I used petroleum jelly to mask off the lens and jewels.





























"Neverout Pat'd"


----------



## TonyD (Mar 29, 2020)

I love those lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadC (Mar 29, 2020)

Once the paint is done, I'll try and light it up.


----------



## ChadC (Mar 30, 2020)

Mailman just dropped off a small box containing precious metals....



Half way across the country over the weekend! Off to the plater tomorrow!


----------



## ChadC (Mar 30, 2020)

The big box came today  and I only managed to get one pic....


----------



## ChadC (Mar 30, 2020)

What I thought was a big old fingerprint on the fresh paint, turned out to be something else, and not me!! I'm just a dork I guess, I like finding stuff like this









I went light on the paint and it didn't take much at all to almost make it disappear again...

(Pic later)

And a little cap detail....


----------



## ChadC (Apr 1, 2020)

OD green and nickel go so well together...


----------



## ChadC (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 1, 2020)

Im not one for american bikes but this one is begining to grow on me
Sorry to hear about your wife 
This is turning out to be a beauty!


----------



## blackcat (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello Chad;
You don't put screws to hold your headbadge?
Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Apr 1, 2020)

I thought about it...I replaced what was there...I actually have tiny little screws that will work. The more I look at the heads on these rivets, they seem a bit big.


----------



## blackcat (Apr 1, 2020)

Re;
Yes, a little.
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Apr 1, 2020)

They are also super shiny next to the old badge and new paint, they stick out. I'll remedy that with a little green paint. At least for now they won't be so bright.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 1, 2020)

Ah...what the heck, I'll get the brass polish out. That'll take care of that.


----------



## sykerocker (Apr 1, 2020)

That's a Harley WLA in the background?


----------



## ChadC (Apr 1, 2020)

No, that's my Dayton G519. Good thing it's there...it's blocking the catbox.... You can't see the WLA  in this pic


----------



## blackcat (Apr 2, 2020)

ChadC said:


> This is my first attempt at restoring a bicycle...everything else has been larger. This is more fun because they fit in the house and I don't hurt for 2 days after working on them. I guess I get excited over little things.
> 
> Stay safe...wash your hands.
> 
> ...





Hello Chad;
sykerocker must have been confused with your INDIAN 741b.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Apr 2, 2020)

Oh...the mudflap pic.  Ha yes. The 741. I think my daughter made mimosas for breakfast that day. Lol...


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2020)

Bike looks better and better with every new post. You really should use screws for the head badge. If you don't have any, I might have some extra.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 2, 2020)

I dug out the screws I thought might work and they were tiny, but not this small. They looked like bolts next to these rivets! Lol...spares would be appreciated, and I'd compensate. Y'all know better than I do, so this will be fixed immediately.

I've taken a few liberties here and there with things like the bell, glass reflector, drop stand, etc, but all the liberties I have taken are more or less period, AFAIK (which is limited, so I've relied on the good folks here).The fenders are not correct, but I'm happy with them for now. The seat I have on now is not correct, but will be my riding seat. A set of clenchers are on the way soon too.

I laced up my first ever set of wheels the other day. It took most of the day....it wasn't as bad as I thought. I'm pretty darn happy with myself learning something new, even if they are wrong! The front only need a little adjustment to not rub anywhere!! I haven't done the back yet as I have to remove the wheel to disassemble the hub and fix the parts so it spins the correct way when peddled.

I've honestly had more fun with this than pretty much any other vehicle I've restored!


----------



## ChadC (Apr 2, 2020)

Rivets are out! Headbadge is safely stored away.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi All,

In case it helps, this is the untouched badge on mine:






Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## ChadC (Apr 2, 2020)

Huh....regardless if screw or rivet, the last pair were a tad too big.


----------



## TonyD (Apr 2, 2020)

ChadC said:


> Huh....regardless if screw or rivet, the last pair were a tad too big.




I’m gonna look at my tiny pile of screws. You clearly need help.!
Chad, your bike is amazing. I’m silently watching your every move. Great work.!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadC (Apr 2, 2020)

Progress...up on her own 2 wheels again.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 2, 2020)

Teasers...and some little liberties become apparent.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 3, 2020)

Getting there...rat traps reassembled and will go on today. The toe clips are currently getting plated. The handlebars and seat going on and then it's outside for some sunlight and a picture or 2. Waiting on some small parts still...this has really flown by. It seemed the parts would show up in flurries and at the best time to happen!

And I've been thinking about the screw or rivet issue....I think I'm going to go with the screw. It became apparent to myself that the rivet would be out of place on this bike.


----------



## Eatontkd (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks for posting this build. Good work, quite informative and entertaining


----------



## ChadC (Apr 3, 2020)

And the bell...the bell was replated, and the base soaked for 20 minutes in gasoline. Painted, lubed, detailed and installed. Sounds like a happy bell to me(I'll post a clip once I figure out how)!










Yay? Nay? Hope I did right by this bell!


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 3, 2020)

ChadC said:


> And the bell...the bell was replated, and the base soaked for 20 minutes in gasoline. Painted, lubed, detailed and installed. Sounds like a happy bell to me(I'll post a clip once I figure out how)!
> 
> View attachment 1166819
> 
> ...



Quite suitable!


----------



## ChadC (Apr 3, 2020)

Some interesting, and coincidentally date related.

1917-1918 era USN window pennant





The rig is all WW2....but....





The Colt 1911 Army is 1918 production.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 3, 2020)

Alrighty....drug her outside and nothing fell off! Lol....


----------



## ChadC (Apr 3, 2020)

And in the sun....


----------



## KevinsBikes (Apr 3, 2020)

great work!


----------



## ChadC (Apr 3, 2020)

@KevinsBikes Your wheels will get her down the road!


----------



## ChadC (Apr 3, 2020)

I had a solid, easy start base to begin with, so there was little elbow grease involved.


----------



## blackcat (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello Chad;
All my congratulations, you really deserve this COLUMBIA 1918   
Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Apr 4, 2020)

Took the day off playing bikes. Waiting on parts....Started to build a table and a door. Lol...random.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 4, 2020)

A little detail shot...playing with my phone...just noticed I have to wiggle the tire back a bit to line the stem up. I cut off the flimsy one and put these on. Thought they looked cool....


----------



## ChadC (Apr 5, 2020)

I just realized the pictures of the bike I posted above look terrible. My daughter took them with her iPhone.  I don't know what she was doing
When it stops raining I'll take better pictures....


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 6, 2020)

ChadC said:


> I just realized the pictures of the bike I posted above look terrible. My daughter took them with her iPhone.  I don't know what she was doing
> When it stops raining I'll take better pictures....




Chad! You got your kid to participate with something you’re interested in and you’re complaining? Man! I wish I had that problem. And that bicycle.
I’m Jelly. Lol


----------



## KevinsBikes (Apr 6, 2020)

Where did you found those tires? Are the clincher tires?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadC (Apr 6, 2020)

Lol...she's 21 now and has always been interested in things...shooting sports, race cars, military vehicles...there's a battle in this house...everyone but me has an iphone. I haven't had one since the 2(I have a galaxy S10+). I've been giving her crap because she doesn't know what happened to the pictures ! 1 point for Android.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 6, 2020)

Those are semi solid from Universal tire. Throw them in the bath tub turned up hot and let em soak. Then stretch over the rim.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh! BTW...a box with 2 new wheels just showed up...haven't opened it up yet....


----------



## JLF (Apr 6, 2020)

Fantastic project!  I found your watch collection and brief conversation interesting.  I have a WWI era Swiss Tavannnes watch in need of a new wrist strap.  I like the look of yours, did you make them? Get them some where specific?


----------



## ChadC (Apr 6, 2020)

Raining for the past few days, and the clouds disappeared just before sunset....
My daughter still doesn't know what happened to those other pictures, LOL.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 6, 2020)

JLF said:


> Fantastic project!  I found your watch collection and brief conversation interesting.  I have a WWI era Swiss Tavannnes watch in need of a new wrist strap.  I like the look of yours, did you make them? Get them some where specific?



Thanks!
I wish had leather working skills. Those bands were custom by the watch sellers. I can't remember exactly, but I'll check the bands to see if there's any maker marks.
I need to find someone to make the tool bag for this bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 7, 2020)

Very nice. Looks clean and sharp...


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## ChadC (Apr 9, 2020)

Nothing new to report. Been building a table,, a door and remodeling my bathroom....Waiting for the toe clips to come back from replating and a few others to roll in...next batch to go off to be plated is a ND model A rear hub, seat clamp.bolt and a ND frame clamp.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 9, 2020)

Oh...and duh...a beautiful set of wheels from @KevinsBikes ikes waiting for their day on the road.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Apr 9, 2020)

I have a set riding on an Iver Johnson right now 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadC (Apr 9, 2020)

I think the black wheels are gonna look great!


----------



## Bozman (Apr 10, 2020)

ChadC said:


> Mailman just dropped off a small box containing precious metals....View attachment 1164743
> 
> Half way across the country over the weekend! Off to the plater tomorrow!



Wowser! That is a great score. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadC (Apr 13, 2020)

Verdict?
I say 1000% better..the screws were a perfect fit!!
Another massive THANK YOU to @Jesse McCauley  for another box of goodies! Brightened up another day...


----------



## ChadC (Apr 13, 2020)

The other parts...ND frame clamp and a NOS clamp bolt that'll get trimmed down a bit. These and the ND hub I just got will be the last parts to be sent off for plating.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 15, 2020)

I hope everyone is well.

Small update...one box sent to the plater yesterday and it was delivered a little while ago. Also got a return shipping notice for the toe clips! Barring any problems, they'll be here tomorrow!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 15, 2020)

ChadC said:


> These and the ND hub I just got will be the last parts to be sent off for plating.



Does the Columbia WWI bicycle take a New Departure or a Morrow on the rear; I was going to use a Morrow on mine but want it to be correct?


----------



## ChadC (Apr 15, 2020)

I thought I read somewhere...who knows....lol. I however don't think the ND Model D on there now is correct. It'll work just fine functionally obviously....I read too much info and it all blends together.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 15, 2020)

Digging around in the way back machine and thought I'd just link this here...









						WW1 Columbia 'Military Model' found in Normandy | Military Bicycles
					

Arrived today. WW1 Columbia 'Military Model'. My friend bought it in Normandy, France. The saddle is not a military one. My original paint unrestored Columbia Military Model (shown in the 3rd photo, in an extract from my book) has a 'USA' prefix serial number, whereas this one has a 'T' prefix...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mercian (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi @ChadC @New Mexico Brant 



New Mexico Brant said:


> Does the Columbia WWI bicycle take a New Departure or a Morrow on the rear; I was going to use a Morrow on mine but want it to be correct?




Originally, it was a Morrow. It's the early version with just the Patent dates written from side to side across the hub, last patent date being 1909. This was the standard Morrow hub layout until about 1930.




(Photo Robert Bell)

Mine has this, as do several other survivors. On mine it also has the earlier Morrow gear, with no slot for removing spokes. I'm told this wasn't generally seen on commercial bikes after about 1912, so it's either a replacement, or they were using up old stock on a Government Contract.

I still need a correct front axle, and don't know the make (though suspect it's Eclipse Machinery).








(Original photos, Wing your Heel)

I have written a provisional Parts Source list for these bikes. It's not finished, but I could publish a draft here for us to discuss if you'd like? I like to know what's correct, but don't want us to get into 'rivet counting' exercises, if you see what I mean?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello;
The 2 WW1 COLUMBIA we have at home have MORROW hub.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi Serge,

Do you know what the front hubs are, please?

Thanks,

Stay Safe,

Adrian


----------



## ChadC (Apr 16, 2020)

Morning...Adrian, you list would be great to see!  I try not to be a rivet counter, it's a sure way to madness! 
Since I still know very little, and am easily sidetracked and confused...the Morrow D I have on there now is the correct "brand", obviously,  but a much later model? i liked the script on this ND model A...is it at least correct-ish time frame wise? That's close enough for me....


----------



## ChadC (Apr 16, 2020)

This is what I've been working on while waiting for parts the past few days, and it's almost done...russian Mosin Nagant rifle crate converted into a coffee table. I built the top, glass will be here tomorrow! Filled with bits and pieces from my 30 year collection....this encompasses pretty much my  entire WW1 collection.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for showing the coffee table (-:

I ave a few of the same items, but I'm more WW2 than WW1. I've a set of British WW1 medals with my name on (A great uncle, I think), the 1918 LF&C knucle knife, used by a Canadian Commando in WW2, so the guard is cut flat. The push dagger is unusual, as is the bang stick (-:

In the past I also had a real Winchester 1897 pump action trench shotgun from 1918, with guard and bayonet, but that went when the fiearms laws changed in the UK.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## ChadC (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks! That is awesome with the named medals!! I wish my WW2 collection could be out, too much stuff and I'm trying to get my house in order. Love the weird Lewis. Hopefully the Winchester went somewhere safe! These pictures are a bit outdated, I've moved stuff around a bit and I'll put a piece of green canvas on the bottom, just waiting on the glass. I love the smell of old preserved canvas, but it's a bit too stinky to bring in yet.


----------



## blackcat (Apr 16, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi Serge,
> 
> Do you know what the front hubs are, please?
> 
> ...





Hello Adrian;
Thanks you too!
The 2 ours are the same as that of the COLUMBIA 1917  USA748, no markings.



(courthesy: oldbikes.eu)

Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Apr 17, 2020)

@sm2501
Happy Birthday to meeeee!!!


----------



## blackcat (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello Chad;
April 17?
Regards;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Apr 17, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## blackcat (Apr 17, 2020)

Re;
Wow wow wow!!!
Me and my brother too, April 17 1965  
Well i wish you a Good and Happy Birthday my friend 
Between us, it is the best day of the year !
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Apr 17, 2020)

Of course! I should have known...although I'm 1974.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 17, 2020)

Same to you my friend! Its been one of the weirdest birthdays ever!!


----------



## blackcat (Apr 17, 2020)

Re;
Ah yes, a little younger all the same.
Have to do with...
Take care of all of you!
Cheers;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Apr 19, 2020)

Didn't do bike stuff today....instead did a little Big Sur distancing. Very nice, hardly any people. Usually this time of year is already packed with tourists....

Bixby Bridge....EMPTY. WEIRD.





Oh yeah...got her out of hibernation for the drive....1940 Willys.





Big Sur...


----------



## blackcat (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello Chad;
Cool! Willys?
Cheers;
Serge


----------



## ChadC (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes! 1940. She used to be a gasser. Have old race pictures from the early 60's.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 26, 2020)

I hope everyone is well!
Not much new to report here...i have a nice little pile of re-nickled parts to install, but I've been cleaning snake cages and remodeling my bathroom. More soon!


----------



## catfish (Apr 26, 2020)

WOW !!!! My dream car !!! Very nice !!!




ChadC said:


> Didn't do bike stuff today....instead did a little Big Sur distancing. Very nice, hardly any people. Usually this time of year is already packed with tourists....
> 
> Bixby Bridge....EMPTY. WEIRD.
> View attachment 1177539
> ...


----------



## Whitey1736 (Apr 30, 2020)

Nice, I want to see more of this too


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 30, 2020)

Whitey1736 said:


> Nice, I want to see more of this too
> View attachment 1184285




First guess: 1963 Gemsco M416 1/4 ton trailer


----------



## ChadC (May 10, 2020)

Hi, been doing a lot of other projects around here....weather has been beautiful and not many tourists....so I've been spending a lot of time 4 wheeling down in Big Sur...


----------



## ChadC (May 10, 2020)

DaGasMan said:


> First guess: 1963 Gemsco M416 1/4 ton trailer



I can't remember exactly who made it, but its a 65. Tow it behind my 71 mutt.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 10, 2020)

ChadC said:


> Hi, been doing a lot of other projects around here....weather has been beautiful and not many tourists....so I've been spending a lot of time 4 wheeling down in Big Sur...
> 
> View attachment 1190946



We used to spend a weekend every year mountainbiking and 4 wheeling on the ridge of Kirk Creek and Nacimiento Rd. in the 1980s. It was a north meets south get together, friends from southern California would drive up and we would drive down.


----------



## BSA RIDER (May 20, 2020)

I like your Model 1911. I don't mean to be picky, but the belt and equipment on it are wrong. The snap on the belt goes on the left side. That is were  the magazine pouch for the M 1911 goes. It looks like you have a M1 carbine mag pouch on it. A WWI 45 mag pouch should not be too hard to find. The rest of the equipment hangs on the bottom holes of the belt. I can send references if you want.


----------

